# Greatree Recurve Bows.



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

I had a Greattree Ridge Fire. After about a year of shooting the top limb failed and broke. Greattree did replace the limb though. Just my opinion, but I think the Samick Sage is a much better bow for that price range.


----------



## Stxarcher (Apr 19, 2016)

Stub said:


> I had a Greattree Ridge Fire. After about a year of shooting the top limb failed and broke. Greattree did replace the limb though. Just my opinion, but I think the Samick Sage is a much better bow for that price range.


Well I initially said I wanted to order a Samick Sage because I've heard great things about them in that price range, but the guy said the Sage was more of a kids bow and these were higher quality


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

He might know more about it than me, but the higher quality comment got me looking sideways. You will hear a lot of stories of failed Samicks. But, as far as I know, they out sell everything in their price range by a landslide. The more bows you have running around, the higher statistical chances for failure.

For every failure story, there are literally hundreds of happy success stories. I had a failed bow from them. It happened in less than 100 shots. The failed riser was replaced immediately, and every effort was made to make it right. It was not a sage, but it was a Samick. Wood is a natural material with undetectable flaw in it at times. Add to that the mass production and sheer numbers involved, and you are going to have a failure here and there.

I'm not downing the Greattree. I'm just not sure the Samick is inferior to it at that price point. Your story make me wander if he wasn't trying to "sell" you something. I have never known a man without some serious bias unhappy with the value of his sage. Never heard a man feel his sage was a child's toy who wasn't a bow snob. When I say his, I mean just that. I shoot with bow snobs, most are polite about it. Many are far too quick to tell you how much junk your Samick is because it's not a widow or a pronghorn.

I hope you are satisfied with your purchase. Maybe your osprey will be a better bow... I hope he didn't just push something off on you. I hold this man's opinion in suspect, though.


----------



## 10essee (Mar 2, 2012)

I have a Greatree Goshawk and I love it. I've had it for a couple years and not a single issue. It's not a Bob Lee or Treadwell but for what it is it shoots very well. Killed a hog with it first time I ever carried it to the woods.


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

10essee said:


> I have a Greatree Goshawk and I love it. I've had it for a couple years and not a single issue. It's not a Bob Lee or Treadwell but for what it is it shoots very well. Killed a hog with it first time I ever carried it to the woods.


Glad to hear it! I hear people really like those. I do like showing up in league night with a mid grade production bow and scoring with the bow snobs. I out score many more than they'd like to admit. Just like golf, you can't buy a game!


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't see the Samick Sage as a toy at all. I remember a couple years ago a guy took a huge buck and posted a picture on these forums with his Sage. 

I'm not saying my Greattree was awful or anything. Was a very fun bow to shoot. I did keep it for a year. They have some good customer service also. However, If I had the choice though - I personally would take the Sage. That's just me though.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Treadway, maybe?

Greatree bows are a good imported bow for the price point. I'm sure you'll be pleased with it, but so in the Samick Sage.

Now for an opinion... If the guy at the shop had told me what he told you about the Sage, I would know he doesn't have much experience with recurve equipment. I can only hope he didn't sell you a bow too heavy. If you're just starting please take time to learn 'how' to shoot. With these single string bows, form is a leaning curve and the most important. You'll need a weight that you can completely dominate. Good luck to you.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I've owned a lot of custom bows in the past. Lot of good custom bows out there. Having said that, my Sage shoots as good, and better than some custom bows I've had.
I agree with Jim, that fella that made that statement doesn't know much about recurves.
Take Jim's advice about learning the basics first with a poundage you can handle comfortably.
Wish I'd had some good advice back in 75...my Dad, and me and my brothers didn't have anybody around to give us any advice about shooting a bow. LOL


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

The Samick Sage is not a kids bow by any means. I can't tell you how they feel because I have always been afraid to pull one all the way to anchor with my 32 inch draw length. I would if it was my bow, but not someone else's bow. Greatree is a major distributor and sells decent entry level bows. I am not sure who actually makes them. There is a lot of multi-sourcing in the entry level market. Greatree are quite popular in the entry level market. I would not be surprised if more were sold that Sage's. The Sage is very popular as a low cost bow in the trad and hunting communities, but Greatree bows capture a lot of the beginning and recreational shooter market. I see a lot more of them in my area than I see Sage's.


----------



## Christopher1022 (Mar 2, 2015)

I purchased a PSE Ghost, which is actually manufactured by greatree and I think it was a good bow for what I paid. It is an ILF bow and I eventually replaced the limbs with tradtech carbon/wood limbs. Still use the ghost riser. For now, it is all that I need. It probably has more hand shock than a higher end riser would and the fit and finish is just okay, but a good rig overall.


----------



## Matt H (Aug 23, 2014)

got a greatree gt hawk that pse rebranded and sold as a talon. i would say it is nicer than a sage, hex bolts and alignment pins on the riser, clear glass over maple limbs, nice riser with a bigger grip than a sage. it's a good bow and i haven't felt the need to upgrade or try something new. greatree bows are a step above a sage in hardware and looks without a big jump in price and they perform as well as you do.

i think a big selling point for the sage is the larger choice of limb weights and the ease of getting used limbs for cheap since so many people own or owned one.


----------



## fedusa (Jun 4, 2016)

As far as my research has found, I don't think any one entry bow on the market is that much better or worse than the other. What you're paying for is the ability to upgrade before needing a new riser.

I picked up my low$ starter bow, a practically unknown Fleetwood Knight/Cabela's Thundor which I've been very happy with. It shoots as well if not better than my friend's Samick Sage/Greatree Mohegan/other starter bows that I had considered if not merely for the fact its aluminum instead of wood.


----------



## dayrlm (May 20, 2010)

Personally, I like Greatree better than Samick. From my suppliers I can get either brand, but I like the feel in the hand and the way they shoot better than the Samick. I sell quite a few bows annually, mostly in the Society for Creative Anachronism. The Samick Sage is a nice bow and has heavier limbs available than Greatree's Mohegan and Firefox, they max out at 40#. The interesting thing is the Sage limbs fit the two models mentioned and vice versa. I have only had one Osprey in stock and it worked well and felt good in my hand.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I was a vendor this week end at the Howard Hill Classic and the Samick Sage seemed to dominate the entry level bows.....even some old codgers had them.....I don't know if it was the price tag or the quality of the bows, or both, that motivated folks to buy them but they were there in numbers.....I had one a few years back and it was a good buy but of course I went on to an ILF riser and the rest is history.....


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Rem, the trad community buys Sage's, the recreational community, and a lot of beginning archers, buy Greatree. And then there are cross overs. Since this is the trad community, we see a lot of Sage's. I came from the target side and never even heard of a Sage until I came here, yet I saw many Greatree bows being used, even entry level ILF. I have one of the largest archery stores in the country near my house. They are also a big recurve shop supporting the strong FITA community in where I live. They have both Greatree and Samick. There is a wall of Greatree bows, and a couple Samick Sage's displayed, because that is what folks are buying. We have large teaching programs where I live and Greatree, and bows like it, is what a lot of the beginning archers start with. I did, however, take a friend down to the store to set him up with a bow. I recommended, and he purchased, a Sage. I bring this up just to show how our perspective of the world can be impacted by the community we play in.


----------

